# Here we go again...



## Shadow (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/space/os-nasa-wetlands-worry-20120930,0,4649755.story


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

How many launch pads do we have not being used? Oh that's right, all of them. Except for the sparing use for Delta II rockets, those things are just damn fine.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

You know... Sometimes I think, that these enviromentalist don't think about what really matters. How are the children of these "special interest" groups, supposed to have the best sweet sixteen parties ever and drive bentleys with gucci interiors. When it comes to the happieness of these select few kids, is the protection of an amazing fishery and refuge, really worth it. I mean really, how much wildlife do people really need.
I was driving through Shiloh, just last week. Thinking to myself, its a real shame that this area hasn't been more developed and corporatized. Wouldn't it be super sweet if a Wal-Mart supercenter was built also. 
Maybe with the help of some micro-skiffers I can start a petition to make a Mosquito Lagoon Wal-Mart supercenter a reality and not just a dream.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

oh yeah! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

-with a starbucks -that would be cool.......


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Sure, why not. I can't think of one, single, reason not to.


----------

